# Agility Training and Competition



## fiveeyes (Mar 27, 2007)

My 14 month old Mia just finished her AKC Championship. Am thinking of doing Agility with her. We live in southwest Michigan. Does anyone know of training classes in this area?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Fiveeyes,

Don't know of any agility in your area, but just wanted to welcome you and Mia to the forum.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't know if this will help but here is the link to akc.org clubs. Just select your state to find clubs in your area that might have the info you are looking for. http://www.akc.org/clubs/search/index.cfm?action=agil&display=on


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

five-
not sure where you are in. I would imagine Lansing would have a training club. I took Dora up there for her Rally Excellent title. They were very nice, had great food, etc. Some of the actual obedience clubs require obedience classes/testing before you can go on and do agility. I would say check AKC and even if they don't do agility. You can ask them for places or private lessons. The midwest is very known for "clubs" which are great!

In Columbus, Dora was required to complete 4 obedience classes before she could test into agility but now she loves it! This weekend they have the agility nationals here in Columbus. I am going to watch on Saturday-very excited. A few of my friends are competing and my training club is sponsoring and working a ring.

Amanda


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Have no clue, but wanted to welcome you to the forum, and say congratulations on the championship!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to you and Mia  I look forward to seeing pictures of your furry baby


----------

